# derzeitige Fangaussichten



## thomas19 (19. September 2017)

*derzeitige Fangaussichten auf der Ostsee*

War jemand auf der Ostsee, draußen von euch? Wie siehts aus? Fänge, Seegang, Seegebiet ...
Ich kann erst ab Freitag abend berichten!#c
thomas19


----------



## JottU (19. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Bin seit heute morgen am Wasser.
Sonnige 22', fast kein Wind. 
Leider auch keine Fische. #c


----------



## Ukel (19. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

JottU, welcher Kutter ist denn auf deinem Teich unterwegs? |bigeyes:vik:#q#6


----------



## JottU (19. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Ups, Rubrik nicht beachtet.|rolleyes


----------



## thomas19 (19. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Hallo JottU,
mach dir nichts draus, daß Angeln an bzw. auf Binnengewässern kann auch ganz erholsam sein. Man hat mehr Artenreichtum zu beangeln und man erreicht die Angelstellen oft zu Fuss oder mit dem eigenen Boot. In Binnenseen müßte jetzt Barsch ganz gut gehen. Der jagt jetzt meist an abschüssigen Stellen.
Welches Gewässer hattest Du jetzt angesprochen(Name)?
Ach übrigens die beste Fischsoljanka ist die mit Dorsch-und Barschfleisch!
Freundliche Grüße aus dem Norden
thomas19#h


----------



## Flatfish86 (19. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Kommt natürlich aufs Gebiet an, aber Dorsch ist insgesamt meist sehr zäh. Teilweise werden noch gut Makrelen und Heringe gefangen. Plattfisch gehen auch ganz gut. Versuch macht kluch #6


----------



## thomas19 (19. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Moin Flatfish,
Platte angle ich am Liebsten von den Seebrücken aus. Mit Makrelen muß man sich wohl beeilen, aber Hering wird in nächster Zeit gut gehen. Am Besten vom Privatboot aus, die Kutter fahrn nicht gern auf Hering. Zu viel Dreck, hartnäckige Schuppen. 
Danke für Deine Meldung!
thomas19:vik:


----------



## seeschwalbe (20. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

wir waren am Sonntag mit der Christa draußen.
Dorsch war so gut wie keiner da, 21 Angler , keine 10 Dorsche
Makrelen war ganz gut und Miniwittlinge.
So soll es schon die ganze Woche gehen.
Viele Kleinboote, hatten auch nichts, soweit ich sehen konnte.:c


----------



## Alex76 (20. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Du machst mir ja Hoffnung. Wenn es klappt fahren wir nächste Woche Mittwoch mit der Christa. Hab mich schon so gefreut :c


----------



## Alex76 (20. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*



seeschwalbe schrieb:


> wir waren am Sonntag mit der Christa draußen.
> Dorsch war so gut wie keiner da, 21 Angler , keine 10 Dorsche
> Makrelen war ganz gut und Miniwittlinge.
> So soll es schon die ganze Woche gehen.
> Viele Kleinboote, hatten auch nichts, soweit ich sehen konnte.:c



Wie viele Makrelen wurden denn gefangen und auf was. Makrelenvorfach?


----------



## thomas19 (20. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Eines muss man ja berücksichtigen!
Jetzt setzt ja wieder verstärkt die Fischerei auf Dorsch ein! Denn in den typischen Urlauberorten wie Boltenhagen,Rerik, Kühlungsborn und auch Wismar, wird ja jetzt wieder von den Touristen verstärkt Dorsch konsumiert. Und der muß vorher erst mal gefangen werden!
Bevor die Schleppnetze Rollen dran hatten, war der Herbst die günstigste Fangzeit für Dorsch. Sie kommen jetzt fast überall ran.
Bloß im Sommer mußte ich nun leider arbeiten, nix Urlaub.|abgelehn


----------



## seeschwalbe (20. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Makrelen hab ich auf Heringspaternoster mit roter Bindung gefangen. Die Fischer schleppen gar nicht mehr, ist zu wenig
Dorsch da.Braucht man nur im AIS nachzuschauen.#h


----------



## thomas19 (20. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Hallo Seeschwalbe, endlich mal was Positives! Darauf mach ich mir erstmal ein Bier  auf! Keine Schleppnetze!!!


----------



## thomas19 (21. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Moin,
tittenglatt war die See heute , sagt der Kaptain!
Also morgen ganz leichtes Geschirr mitnehmen 12,5er-Möhrchen mit 30g-Bleikopf. Und ein Makrelenvorfach für Wittling mitnehmen. Als Beschwerung ein Pilker 50-60g, ohne Drilling.
Petri an alle Rostockfahrer!


----------



## thomas19 (22. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Moin,
ich war heute draußen, mit einem Rostocker Kutter. Ganz wenig Dorsch, das Einigste was richtig da war, waren recht kleinwüchsige Wittlinge. Ich hab alle bis auf Einen zurückgesetzt. Es bringt nichts Fische abzuknüppeln, die auf Grund ihrer geringen Größe kaum zu verwerten sind. Von den 12 Leuten ,die an Board waren, hatte Einer 2 Dorsche auf Blitzpilker "Stint"-60g-blausilber und ein Anderer einen Dorsch auf einen 08/15-Spitzkopfpilker in rot/schwarz ca.70g. Die Ostsee hat schon bessere Fangtage erlebt! Vielleicht geht Plattfisch von den Seebrücken besser. Kutterangeln ist momentan recht mau. Das soll schon seit 14 Tagen so gehen.|kopfkrat
thomas19
P.S. Wetter war gut , kaum Wind und Drift.


----------



## thomas19 (22. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder von heute hier angehängt. Mehr als 5 ging leider nicht.


----------



## sn-angler (23. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Gestern zu dritt mit dem Leihboot vor Kühlungsborn gewesen. Dorsch war nicht zu finden, es waren nur Einzelfische unterwegs. Nach anderhalb Stunden ergebnisloser Suche mit einem Minidorsch als Resultat dann auf Plattfisch geangelt. Schollen, Flundern und Klieschen haben gut gebissen, sowohl Anzahl und auch Größe stimmten. Gelegentlich waren Makrelenschwärme auf dem Echo im Mittelwasser zu sehen, da sollte auch was gehen.


----------



## Hering 58 (23. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Petri sn-angler


----------



## Christian1987S (29. September 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Kann dir nur den Tip geben privat raus zu fahren in gute Buttreviere und dann mit Wattwurm am System. Haben letztes Wochenende in Kiel gut gefangen.


----------



## thomas19 (15. Oktober 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Hallo Leute,
ich war für Euch heute spionieren. Ein 23m-Kutter hatte heute 23 o. 24 Dorsche mit ca. 20 Leuten, es können auch ein paar weniger gewesen sein + ein paar Wittlinge. Die Fangsituation ist schon besser, als vor 3 Wochen, aber immer noch nicht optimal! Optimal ist bei mir 80+ bei ca. 20 Mann. Wenn jemand den Hafen und den Kutter wissen will, dann per Mail, ich will etwas anonym bleiben!
1 Dorsch pro Meter Kutter:q:q ist schließlich noch kein Grund zur Euphorie. Mein Vater sagte scherzhaft, na ja, da hat ja jeder seinen Dorsch gefangen:q.
Ende Okt.- Anf. Nov. soll es besser werden#6, der Dorsch soll dann flacher "stehen".
Schönen Sonntag noch
thomas19 !


----------



## offense80 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Wird aus Angelkuttern jetzt ein Staatsgeheimnis gemacht? Du glaubst doch nicht, dass nur weil da jetzt mal ein paar Dorsche hoch gekommen sind, hier alle in einen Rausch verfallen und alle nur auf diesen einen Kutter wollen oder? |kopfkrat#c;+

23 oder 24 Dorsche bei 20 Mann.....WOW ganz knapp am Baglimit vorbeigeschrammt


----------



## thomas19 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Hallo Offense,
die Kutterfahrer mögen es absolut nicht, wenn negative o. mässige  Fangmeldungenüber ihren Kutter gemacht werden. Viele wollen gar keine Fangmeldungen und erst recht keine Kritiken jeglicher Art!!!! Da wird man schnell zu unerwünschten Person! Einerseits will ich anderen Anglern mitteilen können, wie es "läuft" auf der Ostsee, anderseits will ich bei den Kutterkapitänen auch nicht in Ungnade fallen. Die reagieren manchmal sogar schon komisch,wenn ich nach der Wassertiefe frage, wegen Ködergewicht. Negative o. mässige Fangmeldungen bedeuten oft auch weniger Fahrgäste! Bloß ich kann ja deswegen nicht das Blaue vom Himmel herunter lügen, nur damit Andere gut verdienen. Es gibt ja auch Angler, die aus Sachsen/Anhalt o. Thüringen anreisen, die auf der Ostsee Dorsche angeln wollen. Die sind dann wenigstens etwas vorgewarnt. Wenn sie dann trotzdem wegen 1-2 Dorschen an die Küste fahren, ist es ihr Problem!
Trotzdem Petri
thomas19


----------



## offense80 (16. Oktober 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Kennen dich die Kutterkapitäne denn alle und wissen, wer du hier im Board bist? Weil du ja sonst anonym hier deine Berichte schreiben kannst. Das es in letzter Zeit beschissen läuft, wissen doch alle. Da brauch kein Kutterkapitän hier auf Mimose zu machen. Genau wie hier alle wissen das bestimmte Kutter auch gern zum Laichdorsch angeln raus fahren, damit sie dann in Helitown schön als Kutter des Tages bei Batic Kölln auf der Tafel stehen.... 
Also wenn die Kapitäne dich nicht kennen, und du offen und ehrlich schreibst das es beschxxx lief oder der Service zum koxxx war oder ähnliches, brauchst du doch keine Angst vor Repressalien haben


----------



## Norwegenschreck69 (17. Oktober 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Das sehe ich auch so. Ich gehe ganz offen damit um.
Hier gibt es keine Geheimnisse mehr, über alle Kutter und Fänge wird berichtet.
Und natürlich haben auch die schlechtesten Kutter ihre Anhänger.
Ich fange lieber 3 Dorsche mit einer netten Besatzung als 5 Dorsche auf einem Kutter, der dreckig ist, eine unfreundliche Besatzung hat und auf dem nur ans Geld gedacht wird.
Aber das ist meine persönliche Meinung.
Wir als gut zahlende Angler haben jeden Tag die Möglichkeit zu Entscheiden, wem wir das Geld in die Hand drücken.
Egal ob es um Kutter, Angelgeschäfte, Unterkünfte usw. geht.

Und genau darum gibt es auch heute noch Kutter, die fast immer gut besucht sind, nicht nur von Stammgästen.

Grüße #h


----------



## thomas19 (25. November 2017)

*AW: derzeitige Fangaussichten*

Hallo Leute,
die Fangergebnisse auf den Kuttern sind jetzt im November deutlich besser, als noch vor 1-2 Monaten.#6


----------

